# Attitude stealth shipping, and Australian deliveries



## magick81

Hi guys,
I was just wondering how good attitudes stealth shipping system really is. I've got 2 orders in transit at the moment. The royal mail website told me on friday it had reached australia, so I expected it to be delivered yesterday (monday) or today.

Anyways, our courier has already been past and no attitude order 
I rang Auspost up, and they told me that the item had arrived at the gateway late last night and is waiting clearance from Australia Border Security.

This has me a little worried now. Are they stalling me so they can raid my house? I've read an article how MJ seeds coming in from UK being found, reulted in that house being raided. Am I being paranoid? 

I hope their stealth shipping is as good as promised. My last order from planet skunk only took a couple days and came str8 thru from ireland as it was in a plain letter envelope. Although since they don't have credit card facilities, I've decided to try attitude.

Keen to hear about the quality of their stealth packaging, and feedback whether aussie orders were busted or not. 

Cheers
MagickZx


----------



## Ryder

Howdy.. Ive been using the Attitude seedbank now for a couple years... Been getting seeds online for quite a long while now.. The Attitude has never failed me.. Ive gotten a bunch of seeds from them not one order lost...Getting Lots of TShirts!.. Im in the U.S but Im sure theyll do ya rite.. And Yes your being paranoid.. There only seeds and you dont know who sent them to you!!:icon_smile:Good luck man...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:


Order Up!!!!


take care and be safe


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I'm not familiar with Australian mail service at all, however, I'm not sure that I would have called the postal authority inquiring about it as it only hit your shores on Friday.  IMO, it would be better to NOT call special attention to contraband coming through the mail.  Your inquiries could certainly make them suspicious....

I don't mean to make you paranoid, but I believe that you may have made a mistake by calling special attention to your package.


----------



## maineharvest

I agree with THG.  The last thing I would do is call them and bring attention to my package.  Just relax and be patient.  They really have better things to worry about then some guy buying ten seeds.  They are looking for people shipping pounds of bud and other hard drugs.  Even if they did find your seeds they would only send you a letter saying that they were confiscated.  Thats just my thoughts on it and I am by no means an Australian lawyer.


----------



## Ruffy

be patient! smoke one and give it a extra 5 days or maybe a month b4 you call looking for your cannabis seeds! lmfao you will get them!


----------



## magick81

When I arrived home I had a card in my mailbox, telling me i missed a package. It has attitudes tracking number on it, yippee! I'm gonna pick it up first thing tomorrow morning 

I've got another Attitude order exactly a week behind this one, so I should expect to see it next thursday


----------



## maineharvest

congrats!


----------



## powerplanter

I was just wondering if you got your seeds yet, and what strain did you get?  Stay safe brother.


----------



## powerplanter

No, actually he said "when I arrived home I had a card in the mail box telling me I had missed a package".  But that doesn't really matter.  I was just wondering what he got...???


----------



## magick81

I got a 10pk of T.H Seeds: Heavy Duty Fruity
Looking at it, there are actually 11 in there lol

Got 3 freebies:
1x CH9 Aroma
1x CH9 Vintage 2006
1x CH9 Bubba Kush 33
This order cost me $120 all up including shipping

Can't wait for my next order. I got a 3pk of Dinafem Critical Jack Auto.
This order comes with 7 freebies lol
1x Dinafem White Widow
1x Dinafem Critical Jack Auto

2x DNA Genetics LA Confidential Regular
1x Barneys Farm Pineapple Chunk Feminized
1x Green House Seeds Super Lemon Haze Feminized
1x CH9 Female Seeds Critical Mass 33
This order cost me only $55 including shipping lol

I only ordered less than half the value of my first order, but I'm getting almost the same amount of seeds due to their November promo and dinafem promo

Attitude will be my permanent shop for seeds from now on 
I will keep my eyes on the promos and take advantage when I can afford it.

Cheers
MagickZX







My mate asked me for 2 seeds. Which ones would you guys give away?
I was thinking of hanging on to the HDF's ans the Bubba Kush 33, and giving him the other 2 freebies.
I've never heard of the other 2 strains, lol, thats why im giving em away


----------



## powerplanter

Nice.  You got some really good strains in there.  The Pineapple Chunk is supposed to be a good one.  Good luck Magick81.  Green Mojo for your grow.  Are going to do a journal?  Stay safe Bro.


----------



## magick81

I've got a grow journal on sone other sites of my current grow. 
I've been meaning to add them to this site also, just haven't found the time to get all the photos downsized and uploaded. Hopefully by the end of the weekend. 

Kinda glad I finally got my seeds, as I'm thinking of culling to planta from my grow. Growing greenhouses chemdog. It's my first grow, hopefully the strain lives up to the hype. 

Cheers
MagickZX


----------



## powerplanter

I'd love to see some of those while they are growing.


----------

